
Startup's prefab homes aim for zero energy bills - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/06/23/MNRR187SSG.DTL&type=realestate
======
anamax
These houses rely on "the grid" for energy storage but don't pay the grid for
said storage.

